# GPX to TPX



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Santa brought me a brand new DeLorme PN-40 to replace my 4 year old etrex, santa now gets an etrex for her bike..well back to what I'm asking, the PN-40 comes with topo USA for it's software anyone know how to load garmin files into topo so I can load my old tracks onto the new GPS? thanx


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

see if gpsbabel will do a conversion for you.

you may want to save all your tracks in GPX files, that may be importable too.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*got it*

a little more complicated than with Map Source but I've got it sorted now

thanx


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

screamingbunny said:


> a little more complicated than with Map Source but I've got it sorted now
> 
> thanx


Do tell!

It will help others if you give us a rundown of the process you used.

Thanks!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

GEOMAN said:


> Do tell!
> 
> It will help others if you give us a rundown of the process you used.
> 
> Thanks!


GPSBabel link will convert almost any GPS file format to almost any other format. It is the super Swiss army knife for getting any GPS file into any map software or other brand GPS. :thumbsup:


----------



## gps_dr (Feb 27, 2007)

Like most GPS software packages,
DeLorme Topo USA reads/writes gpx files.
There are links on http://forums.delorme.com postings that provide a lot of help.
You can use symbol files to match waypoint icons to those on the Garmin 60/76 series or you can change them to match the native PN40 symbol set.

Two symbol sets can be found here: http://geobiking.org/Documents/GarminSymbols.zip
Extract to the Symbols directory under the DeLorme Docs folder and select when loading waypoints.

The tracks import w/o hassles.
With the software you can also copy the tracks to "draw layers".
Since the PN40 only displays one track on screen at a time, this feature allows you to incorporate the tracks into the maps on the unit. The data is layered over the map you are using, regardless of it being a vector map, USGS quad raster data or aerial imagery. Of course you can toggle this data on/off. It allows me to easily display the equivalent of 120 tracks that cover over 1200 miles of bike trails.
The waypoints can also be copied to a draw layer, allowing you to mark thousands of points.

I've been using the PN20 since alpha testing and the PN40 since beta testing began.
My Garmin 76CSx occupies the other side of my handlebars.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*yep*

like GPS dr said, save your Map Source track as GPX, open Topo USA 7.0, select "draw", select "file", select "import", select your GPX file. BAM, Bobs your uncle and its in there.:thumbsup:


----------

